# Lounge > Sports >  >  Put your cell phone away at the gym!

## fordaisy

I don't get why people can't put their phone away for 1 hour while they exercise. I get so tired of waiting for an exercise machine while someone is sitting there working out their fingers.  ::

----------


## Kirsebaer

Maybe they're using their phones to listen to music?  :shrug: 
I have nothing against it, as long as people don't actually start talking on it, which I think is forbidden in most gyms. 
If I saw someone just sitting there staring at their phone I'd just politely ask if they're done using the machine. Most people would take the hint, I think

----------


## Kirsebaer

@fordaisy
 I love your avatar, btw!  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

Usually leave mine in the the locker. I dont understand why I'd want to use mine in the gym. I can understand listening to music though.

Edit - Thanks Brain. I typed the wrong damn thing. No, I do not leave my phone at the gym. It's probably be stolen. I do put it in the lockers.

----------


## fordaisy

Thanks, I'm a dog lover  :Dog:

----------


## fordaisy

The people I am talking about are not listening to music - they are just sitting there on the machine texting and not working out. They do this from machine to machine. I actually emailed the gym today to have them post some etiquette signs there.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> The people I am talking about are not listening to music - they are just sitting there on the machine texting and not working out. They do this from machine to machine. I actually emailed the gym today to have them post some etiquette signs there.



Oh I see. That's f*cked up indeed. I think posting etiquette signs is a great idea! I hope they'll do it  :;):

----------


## Antidote

Luckily I've never seen that happen at my gym. But I could see how that would get annoying.

----------


## SmileyFace

I text and browse as I use the elliptical, treadmill, stationary bike.

But other workouts - nope. I remember I used to enjoy these bench things that you lay down to do situps. It'd irritate me when I'd see someone not use it and just sit there using their phone.

----------


## Chloe

I use to text and work out. But since staring cycling and noticing my mph drops by about 3/4 mph whenever I'm sat up using my phone I try and avoid it

----------


## Sainnot

I do 60 second rests between sets. That’s usually enough time for me to browse this forum or write a post. But I agree people who are not really lifting and are just texting annoy me a lot.

----------


## Ironman

I can't use my phone and run the streets at night.....it's just silly and dangerous.  ::

----------

